
Trump weighs mobilizing National Guard for immigration roundups - secfirstmd
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_TRUMP_NATIONAL_GUARD?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2017-02-17-10-22-45
======
MrZongle2
That's a pretty alarming headline. If I were in the United States illegally,
I'd be freaking out a bit after reading that.

Of course, you don't actually get a substantive quote until the fourth
paragraph: _" White House spokesman Sean Spicer said the AP report was "100
percent not true" and "irresponsible." ''There is no effort at all to utilize
the National Guard to round up unauthorized immigrants," he said."_

Fake news, indeed.

~~~
dekhn
It's not fake that somebody at DHS wrote, and distributed a memo proposing
this- that part is not being questioned (the memo itself has been obtained).
Linking it the the Trump administration or implying that it was being
considered, there is no evidence for.

